# Java konnte nicht gefunden werden



## weinschaum (5. Mrz 2010)

Ich hoffe, als Laie finde ich hier Hilfe: Ich benötige Java eigentlich nur für ein Programm "OruxMapsDesktop", das mit Java geschrieben ist. Also hab ich die aktuelle Java-Version von SUN heruntergeladen, installiert  und bestätigt bekommen. Wenn ich jetzt aber versuche, das OruxMapsDesktop-Programm zu starten oder z.B. im DOS-Fesnster "Java Version" eingebe, erhalte ich die Meldung "Der Befehl Java ist falsch geschrieben oder konnte nicht gefunden werden". Anscheinend muss ich irgendwo einen Pfad angeben. Aber wo?
Kann jemand das für einen Laien, der ansonsten mit Programmieren nichts am Hut hat, bitte erklären?
Mein BS ist WIN7 in der 64-bit-Version.
Im Voraus besten Dank!


----------



## Sempah (5. Mrz 2010)

du musst min. die PATH Variable auf dein java/bin dir zeigen lassen:

Installation des Java SDK / JDK


----------



## Sonecc (5. Mrz 2010)

java in der cmd klein schreiben
Desweiteren muss version hinter einem - stehen

also


```
java -version
```

Zu dem Problem:
Normalerweise wird das ganze automatisch gemacht. In deinem Fall scheinbar nicht.
Schau dir deswegen mal den Link von Sempah an.


----------



## weinschaum (5. Mrz 2010)

Entschuldigung - ich brauche einfach präzisere Angaben. 
Der Verweis auf "Installation des Java SDK / JDK" ist ja schön, aber veraltet. Die Installation von der Seite Download von Java für Windows von Sun Microsystems lief bei mir automatisch. Bei mir heißt jetzt ein Unterverzeichnis z.B. nicht jdk1.6 sondern jre6 (wenn es das entsprechende ist) usw.
Ich vermute, beim alten DOS5.0 hätte ich einfach den Pfad in die autoexec.bat eingetragen und gut wär's. 
Jetzt bin ich nicht mehr so auf der Höhe. Hab halt die 60 schon überschritten ;( Hat niemand eine Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung für mich?


----------



## Firestorm87 (5. Mrz 2010)

weinschaum hat gesagt.:


> Ich vermute, beim alten DOS5.0 hätte ich einfach den Pfad in die autoexec.bat eingetragen und gut wär's.
> Jetzt bin ich nicht mehr so auf der Höhe. Hab halt die 60 schon überschritten ;( Hat niemand eine Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung für mich?



Das ist weitestgehend korrekt, denn auch dort gab es eine Zeile die hieß "PATH".

Diese PATH-Variable enthält alle Ordner, die beim aufruf eines Kommandos durchsucht werden, ob dieser in einem dieser Ordner ausgeführt werden kann.
Die Path Variable ist unter Windows in die so genannten Umgebungsvariablen gewandert:

Ich führe das hier nun nochmal auf, auch wenn das in dem Link in Post 2 sehr schön erklärt ist unter "Windows: Installation des Java SE JDK 6 (auch J2SE SDK genannt) - Punkt 8"

- Rechtsklick Arbeitsplatz => Eigenschaften
- Reiter: Erweitert => Umgebungsvariablen
- Systemvariablen => Path => Bearbeiten

Das war hier unter "Wert" aufgeführt ist, entspricht deiner Zeile der Autoexec.bat 
Hier sind per ";" getrennt die Pfade zu den Ordnern angelegt... hier trägst du nun deinen gewünschten Java-Pfad ein...

Viel Spaß

/EDIT: Sehe grade Win7... Hier ist es wie unter Vista (siehe Link ) das man Nach den Systemeigenschaften noch auf "erweiterte Systemeinstellungen" klicken muss (Navigation linke Seite).


----------



## SlaterB (5. Mrz 2010)

kannst du in das bin-Verzeichnis von Java wechseln und dort 
java -version
erfolgreich ausführen?

dann musst du evtl. nur noch die Umgebungsvariable setzen,
hier mit Bildern
Setzen der PATH-Umgebungsvariable
aber auch nicht Windows 7, das sollte sich dann doch ergeben


----------



## weinschaum (5. Mrz 2010)

Danke soweit an Sonecc und Semopah. Es funktioniert jetzt nachdem ich im DOS-Eingabe_Fenster versucht habe, den Pfad zum Java-Verzeichnis anzugeben.
Da habe ich noch zwei konkrete Bitten:
1.) Wie wird eine solche Pfad-Angabe korrekt geschrieben? 
2.) Ich fürchte, nach einem ReStart des PCs müsste der Pfad erneut angegeben werden. Wie kann ich diese Information permanent speichern?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Sonecc (5. Mrz 2010)

Im  Prinzip hat Firestorm es dir bereits erklärt


----------



## Sempah (5. Mrz 2010)

weinschaum hat gesagt.:


> Danke soweit an Sonecc und Semopah. Es funktioniert jetzt nachdem ich im DOS-Eingabe_Fenster versucht habe, den Pfad zum Java-Verzeichnis anzugeben.
> Da habe ich noch zwei konkrete Bitten:
> 1.) Wie wird eine solche Pfad-Angabe korrekt geschrieben?
> 2.) Ich fürchte, nach einem ReStart des PCs müsste der Pfad erneut angegeben werden. Wie kann ich diese Information permanent speichern?
> ...




1. guck ein Post über deinem letzten.
2. nein, die Path Variable bleibt erhalten. Wenn du sie direkt über die Eingabeaufforderung setzt, musst du jedoch die Eingabeaufforderung schließen und neu öffnen.


----------



## SlaterB (5. Mrz 2010)

eine in der Konsole gesetzte Path-Variable ist nur für die diese Konsole gültig, und wieso neustarten?
die Umgebungsvariable kann man dort kaum setzen oder doch?

richtig ist, dass sich geänderte Umgebungsvariablen in der Systemsteurung nicht auf aktuell geöffnete Konsolen auswirken,
diese muss man schließen und neue öffen


----------



## coringa (4. Apr 2010)

einen Monat später:

unbeantwortet bleibt, warum der Java Installer nicht fehlerfrei gearbeitet hat. Denn dann wäre die Umgebungsvariable doch nicht nötig.

Ich habe das Problem auch, nachdem ich den Java Installer aus einem anderen Installer (nullsoft) aufgerufen habe, der als Administrator ausgeführt werden mußte (wegen diverser anderen Installationen).

Ob das nur unter Windows 7 64bit oder auch unter 32bit passiert, werde ich später testen.
Wohlgemerkt, es handelt sich um Java Runtime Environment 32bit und "java -version" funktioniert im Verzeichnis C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin, aber nicht woanders.


----------



## coringa (4. Apr 2010)

hallo, 

auf Java Blog Buch : 01.03 Java installieren 6. Mai 2009 schrieb Sebastian:

   Ich habe falsche platform gewählt (windows) und ich habe 64bit windows vista.

und  Stefan Kiesel:

   PS: Ich habe das Kapitel um den Hinweis ergänzt, dass man beim Download auf die Bit des Betriebssystems achten sollte.

Tja, so einfach ist das. Ich habe die ganze Diskussion um 64 Bit immer nur auf das Browser Plug-In bezogen.


----------



## Firestorm87 (4. Apr 2010)

Also Ich habe hier auch ein 32bit Java auf einer 64bit Maschine laufen...
Das funktioniert normalerweise ohne Probleme...


----------



## coringa (4. Apr 2010)

Firestorm87 hat gesagt.:


> Also Ich habe hier auch ein 32bit Java auf einer 64bit Maschine laufen...
> Das funktioniert normalerweise ohne Probleme...



ohne Umgebungsvariable und mit funktionierendem "java -version" von überall?


----------



## coringa (5. Apr 2010)

coringa hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe das Problem auch, nachdem ich den Java Installer aus einem anderen Installer (nullsoft) aufgerufen habe, der als Administrator ausgeführt werden mußte (wegen diverser anderen Installationen).



Das Problem gestaltet sich leider vielschichtiger. Wenn ich das Java-Programm aus dem Programm-Installer (nullsoft: !define MUI_FINISHPAGE_RUN) aus aufrufe, der offensichtlich als 32-Bit-Anwendung gestartet wurde, erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung: "javaw" konte nicht gefunden werden.

Natürlich wurde die 64-Bit Runtime vorher erfolgreich installiert und der Programmaufruf funktioniert nach Beendigung des Programm-Installers, nur nicht aus ihm heraus.


----------



## globuli17 (11. Feb 2011)

Habe ebenfalls Probleme mit diesem Programm OruxMapsDesktop:

win7, 64 Bit.

Nach Anklicken der Batchdatei blitzt nur kurz ein Fenster auf - das war es.
Neueste Version von Java ist installiert.

(in meinem Uralt-XP-PC klappt es einwandfrei, nur ist dieser leider nicht leistungsfähig und dieses Programm benötigt Leistung).

Gruß


----------



## Haave (11. Feb 2011)

@globuli17:

Was für eine Datei hast du heruntergeladen? Diese hier? Klick
Welche Batchdatei hast du ausgeführt? Die namens OruxMapsDesktop.bat im o.g. zip-Archiv?

Genauere Angaben sind immer hilfreich.

Soweit ich das sehe, brauchst du die Batchdatei (bzw. Linux-Nutzer die sh-Datei) auch überhaupt nicht. Schau sie dir nur mal in einem Texteditor an: alles, was drin steht, ist 
	
	
	
	





```
java -Xmx512m -jar OruxMapsDesktop.jar
```
, und das kannst du genauso gut in der Eingabeaufforderung eingeben.

Also:
1. zip-Datei entpacken
2. ins erstellte Verzeichnis wechseln
3. "cmd" (= Eingabeaufforderung aufrufen)
4. 
	
	
	
	





```
java -Xmx512m -jar OruxMapsDesktop.jar
```
 eingeben.

Die Angabe "-Xmx512m" dient nur dazu, dass der Java Virtual Machine mehr Speicher zur Verfügung steht, weil das Programm das offenbar braucht. Prinzipiell kann man JARs aber auch ohne diesen Parameter aufrufen, nur 
	
	
	
	





```
java -jar
```
 ist wichtig.

Bei mir unter Linux funktioniert der angegebene Befehl problemlos.


----------



## globuli17 (11. Feb 2011)

Danke für die Tipps.

Also das mit der Batchdatei funktioniert bei mir definitiv nicht.

In der zip-Datei ist ja auch eine jar-Datei enthalten, die hat bei mir ebenfalls weder durch Anklicken noch durch CMD etc. funktioniert, bis ich durch Zufall drauf gekommen bin, dass jar-Dateien auch von Nokia Ovi Suite verwendet werden, dieses Programm bei mir auch installiert ist (mittlerweile war) und das ganze so eingestellt war, dass jar-Dateien immer durch das Nokia-Programm geöffnet werden sollten.

Jetzt habe ich das Nokia-Programm entfernt und ich kann das jar-Programm bereits durch Anklicken zum Laufen bringen.


----------

